
Hawaii Arrival Procedures - dsr_
https://hidot.hawaii.gov/blog/2020/04/24/improved-verification-process-implemented-for-airline-passengers/
======
elmerfud
Quite interesting. This is very much the dystopian future of prophecies. I'd
be interested in seeing how the legalities of this plays out.

